# the crunch cr12wtp 4ohm question



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

i need specs.. i just got 2 minty crunchies in my possesion, and i need specs fer da proppa box....all posts are preciated......!!!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I love the definition "crunchies".


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought so too...Im gonna be building an oldschool build..minimum power and going to show up the young kids and theyre L7'S... lol


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, there's some stuff.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=44751


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks guy for the info....I think I need a hatch stretcher for the 2 of them...I dont think I got just under 6 cubes in my Mazda 3!! lol...I do love a good challenge though!!
I do also have 2 Hart Professional onyx 8's I could use aswell......!!!!


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

dratunes said:


> thanks guy for the info....I think I need a hatch stretcher for the 2 of them...I dont think I got just under 6 cubes in my Mazda 3!! lol...I do love a good challenge though!!
> I do also have 2 Hart Professional onyx 8's I could use aswell......!!!!


Woops Ive got 2 Hart 10's aswell


----------

